# Circular saw vs table saw: which is safer?



## DexterII

I don't think that either one is inherently unsafe, but self confidence is important, particularly with things that can hurt you, so I suggest going with your gut instinct. Sheet goods can be ripped with nothing more than a chalk line and circular saw, but sometimes you want more accuracy, so you make a mark at either end, and use a second sheet as your guide. With a table saw you have a fence to guide the material, but a 4x8 sheet is going to be a handful if you don't have table extensions and out feed stands or tables.


----------



## daveb1

Agree with Dexter. If you're working alone, it is a lot easier to handle a circular saw rather than a full or even half sheet of plywood.


----------



## PoleCat

4X8 sheets and one guy with a table saw make for comedy and some less than straight cuts. If I could only have one it would most certainly be the circular saw. I use an aluminum straight edge fence that is sold for just such purposes.


----------



## oh'mike

I agree---it takes a HUGE table saw to safely and accurately rip a sheet of plywood---

Both tools are equally safe and equally dangerous---

Use your circular saw---set the blade depth to about 1/2" more than the thickness of your stock----


----------



## Daniel Holzman

There are a few details to consider when ripping with a circular saw. Make sure that you properly support the plywood so when you rip the outside piece falls off and does not get pinched. It is easy and dangerous to pinch the blade if for example you support the plywood between two sawhorses, and rip between them. When you get near the end, the plywood can drop and pinch the blade, which can cause a nasty kickback.

It is also easy to get a wobbly cut with a circular saw if the blade is not sharp, and if you have to reach to control the saw. A fence is a good idea, but even then some saws do not like to cut straight (usually a blade problem).

My suggestion is to get someone who has done a fair amount of ripping to help you out the first few times.


----------



## jegolopolli

I rip material all the time with a circular saw. If it needs to be more accurate I just clamp a level to it for a makeshift fence.


----------



## MT Stringer

I have a table saw but prefer to rip and crosscut large pieces of plywood with a circular saw. Actually, it is a track saw. There is no way I want to wrestle those large pieces on the table saw. I am also 66 yr old, so that comes into play also.

Whether I buy the plywood at the BigBoxStore or the local hardwood lumber yard, I walk in the door with a cut list. They will cut it for you. when building cabinets, there have been times when I ask for the sheets to be cross cut at the 32 inch mark, or ripped at the 24 inch mark. That helps a lot when I get it home. Never had a problem. I cut the final size when I get home.

I would suggest that you search YouTube for "circular saw guide". Build one and use it. It should help you make straight cuts.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## RCGA

Yeah I was actually looking at a Kreg accessories for circular saws. 

I guess the only thing I'm really missing if I got the circular saw route is the ability to cut down, say, a 2x4 into a a 2x2....but maybe I'd be better off just buying a 2x2 in the first place.


----------



## MT Stringer

RCGA said:


> Yeah I was actually looking at a Kreg accessories for circular saws.
> 
> I guess the only thing I'm really missing if I got the circular saw route is the ability to cut down, say, a 2x4 into a a 2x2....but maybe I'd be better off just buying a 2x2 in the first place.


Make a short guide to go with a long one. :thumbsup:


----------



## PoleCat

RCGA said:


> Yeah I was actually looking at a Kreg accessories for circular saws.
> 
> I guess the only thing I'm really missing if I got the circular saw route is the ability to cut down, say, a 2x4 into a a 2x2....but maybe I'd be better off just buying a 2x2 in the first place.


That is actually not difficult to do with a circular saw. If you use an adjustable fence and clamps and saw horses. My "shop" is my back yard so the table saw is stored in a trailer. I'll haul it out if I really need a table saw but usually it is just faster and less effort to make one off cuts with the circular.


----------



## Syberia

I'm going to go against the grain here and say I hate using a circular saw. I own one, but only use it for cutting stuff that's already attached to something else and can't be cut on a table saw. The table saw has no set up - adjust the fence and go. To get the same results with a circular saw, I'd have to set up sawhorses, ensure they're positioned/clamped so the piece won't bend in the middle, measure both sides, ensure they're square, clamp on a 2x4 as a fence, and hope I get a straight cut. On the table saw, I can just use a couple of roller stands to support a 4x8 sheet to cut it myself, or just ask my wife to help (and for those of you less fortunate, a wife who's not afraid of getting dirty is a wonderful thing to have!)


----------



## iamrfixit

I rip full sheets on my table saw all the time, but it's a big, heavy, 3 horse unisaw with 50 inch fence capacity and a long outfeed table. It's downright easy to handle a 4x8 on that. A table saw is an absolute must for woodworking and it can do a lot more, but for simply breaking down plywood it's not required. The same for a circular saw, it can do many things that a table saw cannot do, it's not just a one saw fits all kind of deal.

For handling sheets outside the shop I have a track saw. Mine's a Festool, but there are plenty of others that cost a lot less now. The track saw is very convenient but you can easily use a circular saw and guide rail, it just takes a little more setup time. 

I made a guide rail for my circular saw years ago using a piece of tempered hardboard and a piece of oak, just line up the edge of the hardboard on your marks, clamp it down and run the saw along the oak guide rail, it worked great. I also have an aluminum guide rail that clamps right to the plywood and it works pretty well too.


----------



## Davejss

It depends. If I'm ripping sheet goods for rough carpentry, like plywood wall sheathing for example, I use my circular saw. It's fast and more than accurate enough. If I'm ripping cabinet grade sheets then I use my table saw with an outfeed table and an infeed roller stand. That way the sheet is always fully supported.
As far as safety, both tools are equally safe as long as the operator knows what he's doing.


----------



## funflyer

I like to use both. A 4x8 sheet of ply is too large for my small table saw so I usually cut my piece first with the circular saw and about 1/2" wider than I need it and then cut to the finished size with the table saw.


----------



## ZTMAN

If you know the size you want, Lowes or Home Depot will rip the boards for free when you by the plywood there


----------



## Mort

A tracksaw would be the safest, in my opinion. Plunge cut, so the blade starts spinning before it even comes out of the saw, you can set it up so that you cut only a MM or two outside the sheet, and the blade is on the bottom of it anyway. You'd have to really try hard to get cut by it, and even then, with a properly set height, it wouldn't hamburger your whole hand. 

Grizzly has one for about $200. It doesn't get reviewed nearly as well as the DeWalt or Festool, but its a helluva lot cheaper.


----------



## Scottg

With my portable Bosch 4100 table saw and some side and rear support tables I have ripped several full sheets of plywood. It worked great.

But I think it was a bad idea. It was not comfortable to do and even though everything worked out great, I think I may have been luckier than smart.

Now I've got that Kreg circular saw guide. I'll lay the sheet down on some straight, flat 2x4s to give myself some elevation for the blade, set the jig and go.Works well. Feels like more positive control. Still have to be careful crawling across the board, but I think it's safer. I think my next step is to build a long jig as so many others have.

I've also helped a friend rip sheets on a table saw, but it's not too bad when you have two people. Alone I don't think I'm going to rip full sheets anymore.


----------



## Scottg

I've got one of these:

http://www.empirelevel.com/tape-meas...dges/index.php

Mine is - or was - used for other purposes. At 96" the whole thing is too long, but it's actually in two parts that get coupled together. So you could use one half of it and have a spare for other things. Just screw it in 'upside down' in this case and you'd have a very nice edge.

The Amazon description has a pic with someone using a circular saw against it.
http://www.amazon.com/Empire-Level-E.../dp/B0090DGNX6

Scott


----------

